# Evan Williams Single Barrel!!!



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Wowwiii! i might have a new winner here guy's. Ive been searching for some new bourbon lately.. something good.. something new. On a few pages i read about this.. called our local shop asked if they had it.. they did.. so it was as set in stone as that... BOOM grabbed a 750 bottle. Placed in the barrel in 97, bottled in 06, so a good 10 year old whiskey. Great straight, personally its not strong enough to toss in a coke, but if its good whiskey, straight is the only way to go. Very impressed by it knowing the price and what not. My ole' fav... Knob... my new might possibly be this. I still enjoy some crown, some maker's... and i can never forget about my first true love knob, but This single barrel hit me hard, But it looks like my journey is just starting haha. Thanks alot guys for the awesome suggestions!
Any other fan's and possible bourbon's i should look into after this is topped off?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Wowwiii! i might have a new winner here guy's. Ive been searching for some new bourbon lately.. something good.. something new. On a few pages i read about this.. called our local shop asked if they had it.. they did.. so it was as set in stone as that... BOOM grabbed a 750 bottle. Placed in the barrel in 97, bottled in 06, so a good 10 year old whiskey. Great straight, personally its not strong enough to toss in a coke, but if its good whiskey, straight is the only way to go. Very impressed by it knowing the price and what not. My ole' fav... Knob... my new might possibly be this. I still enjoy some crown, some maker's... and i can never forget about my first true love knob, but This single barrel hit me hard, But it looks like my journey is just starting haha. Thanks alot guys for the awesome suggestions!
> Any other fan's and possible bourbon's i should look into after this is topped off?


I have seen this in the store, but always passed it up for my favorite Knob Creek. Thanks for the review, I'll have to give it a go! :tu


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Did the Evan Williams bottle have "1997" in big numbers on it? I saw a bottle in the grocery store the other day that had "1993" on it and I was tempted to try it for only $25.99.



My best Christopher Walken from SNL "Cowbell" impression:

Guys, Knob Creek is a nice bourbon, but you're gonna need to try Blanton's. I'm tellin' ya', try some Blanton's, babies.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I must give it a try. I like the Pappy Van Winkle 15yr it's made with wheat instead of rye. A great Bourbon.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Evan Williams single barrel is pretty much my all time favorite Bourbon allthough Eagle Rare is right up there. As for not being strong enough for coke I think it is a bit wasted on coke myself. The regular Evan Williams does fine for that. If you do mix it with coke it essentially adds a carmel vanilla flavor to the coke which I have found to sweet for me but it is something the ladies really enjoy.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Wowwiii! i might have a new winner here guy's. Ive been searching for some new bourbon lately.. something good.. something new. On a few pages i read about this.. called our local shop asked if they had it.. they did.. so it was as set in stone as that... BOOM grabbed a 750 bottle. Placed in the barrel in 97, bottled in 06, so a good 10 year old whiskey. Great straight, personally its not strong enough to toss in a coke, but if its good whiskey, straight is the only way to go. Very impressed by it knowing the price and what not. My ole' fav... Knob... my new might possibly be this. I still enjoy some crown, some maker's... and i can never forget about my first true love knob, but This single barrel hit me hard, But it looks like my journey is just starting haha. Thanks alot guys for the awesome suggestions!
> Any other fan's and possible bourbon's i should look into after this is topped off?


The majority of the time when you order Jack and coke it's Evan Williams. EW is so close to Jack that most won't taste it in a coke. Anyway, EW is a good budget mixer, but I haven't had the single barrel yet. I had the George Dickel Single Barrel the other day and it was alright (definitely not worth the extra $$$ as compared with the No.12). This has piqued my interest on the EW, I might have to give it a gander...........hmmmmm.....:al

Suggestions? I would try George Dickel No.12. It's not a Bourbon, but a Tennessee Whiskey. Quite smooth and flavorful, and damn cheap too. Good stuff!

ATL


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeppers, that Dickel is pretty smooth stuff.  I did a side-by-side comparison with Makers Mark (Mothers Milk to me), & the similarities 
were quite surprising, indeed. Good back up.

Never tried thye Evan Williams Single Barrel, but I will definitely keep it in mind next time! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> Did the Evan Williams bottle have "1997" in big numbers on it? I saw a bottle in the grocery store the other day that had "1993" on it and I was tempted to try it for only $25.99.
> 
> My best Christopher Walken from SNL "Cowbell" impression:
> 
> Guys, Knob Creek is a nice bourbon, but you're gonna need to try Blanton's. I'm tellin' ya', try some Blanton's, babies.


?! OMG Yes it was a 1997 bottle but if you can grab that 1993 one DO IT! that sounds amazing, and it was just about the same price as mine from 97... You lucky bastage haha, Id love to try a bottle of the 93' haha but i dont think any is left around here... only 97's. If you feel the need to pick up a few bottles... You know what you COULD do :w 
All in all grab one and give it a show and you tell us what ya think... it is pretty good bourbon, alot weaker then knob, but a bit smoother straight or on the rock's


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

Isn't it amazing that it is that drinkable, and at such a great price compared to most single barrel "top shelve" bourbons!!!

While it isn't Blanton's (yes, I have two bottles in my stash), it is just as good (IMO) from a different taste point. 

I "lent" out my bottle of EW to Ninja Vanish, and haven't seen it since!!!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> Isn't it amazing that it is that drinkable, and at such a great price compared to most single barrel "top shelve" bourbons!!!
> 
> While it isn't Blanton's (yes, I have two bottles in my stash), it is just as good (IMO) from a different taste point.
> 
> I "lent" out my bottle of EW to Ninja Vanish, and haven't seen it since!!!


that bastage haha I feel your pain, i would be worried sick about what was done with that poor helpless bottle... It never had a chance


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> that bastage haha I feel your pain, i would be worried sick about what was done with that poor helpless bottle... It never had a chance


There is a bright spot on the horizon! He will be graduating college in about two weeks or so, and should be heading home.

OH, WAIT!! That means I had better start finding a hiding place for my Blanton's, my Bookers, my Woodford Reserve Master's Collection Four Grain, my ..................

Sorry, guys gotta go. Must start hiding or drinking!!


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Did I hear somebody say "Whiskey"? I got a tickle on the back of my neck like I get when ****** are around.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Got a bottle from *'96 *and it is smoooooooth! Very nice flavor and a little smoother than Maker's Mark. Quite a good little Bourbon for the money. I will most likely grab another one of these in the future. The thing I noticed was that it is not as tannic tasting as MM. It doesn't have MM body, but the finish seemed to be much better. If you are a big Bourbon fan I would highly advise checking this out.

ATL


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I might have2give that a try.:al


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> There is a bright spot on the horizon! He will be graduating college in about two weeks or so, and should be heading home.
> 
> OH, WAIT!! That means I had better start finding a hiding place for my Blanton's, my Bookers, my Woodford Reserve Master's Collection Four Grain, my ..................
> 
> Sorry, guys gotta go. Must start hiding or drinking!!


What do you think about that bookers and blantons?
i got a bottle of each for my b-day havent even cracked into them yet :hn


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Man, I haven't had Evan Williams since my High School/College years. I was at Bevmo today and saw the bottles of Evan Williams...along with bottles of Everclear.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Evan Williams single Barrel could quite possibly be the best whiskey for under $25 in the US. In my opinion.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

My brother in law and I love this. ITs the only Bourbon we drink and you cant beat the price.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> What do you think about that bookers and blantons?
> i got a bottle of each for my b-day havent even cracked into them yet :hn


I like Booker's better than Blanton's, but my favorite is still Buffalo Trace. Had some last night.....Mmm, mmm, good!!!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> Did the Evan Williams bottle have "1997" in big numbers on it? I saw a bottle in the grocery store the other day that had "1993" on it and I was tempted to try it for only $25.99.


The bottle info should be written on the back of the label, if I remember correctly.

I have an empty '95, so I should probably give this one another go some time soon.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

ky toker said:


> The bottle info should be written on the back of the label, if I remember correctly.
> 
> I have an empty '95, so I should probably give this one another go some time soon.


I have only been seeing '96 vintage around here as of late. It's damn smooth and tasty though!

ATL


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I like Booker's better than Blanton's, but my favorite is still Buffalo Trace. Had some last night.....Mmm, mmm, good!!!


Buffalo trace eh? is that rare to find locally.. never heard of it.. As of now looks like when i crack my bookers im in for a treat.. i may have to wait till im in vegas and my man Detroit-Booker comes in for a herf


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great stuff and for 19.99 a bottle plus flask and cigar holder I can't beat it!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> Great stuff and for 19.99 a bottle plus flask and cigar holder I can't beat it!


what is this you speak of! lol


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

One thing to maybe consider, Evan Williams single barrel is just that, bottles made from batches - one barrel at time. So there is bound to be some difference between batches. Further, there is bound to be an additional layer of difference per vintage.

If I recall correctly (which I don't swear to), several people were not as impressed with the 1993 as they were the 92 & 91. Being a vintaged single barrel, the fact that the 1993 is still around - could be a rare gem but also could be telling as to the actual demand (or lack thereof) for the item.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> what is this you speak of! lol


Its the new gift set at the store near my house, the cigar case/flask is stainless double tube one side is a 2oz flask the other side holds a cigar


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Snagged a bottle o' this stuff from BevMo. '98 barreling. Holy shit that's some good whiskey right there. It goes down too easily.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

MithShrike said:


> Snagged a bottle o' this stuff from BevMo. '98 barreling. Holy shit that's some good whiskey right there. It goes down too easily.


And for the PRICE MAN!?!?!
lately i have been seeing it slowly rice at the stores locally..:hn


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Only $26.99. I normally buy Booker's or Baker's so I'm used to paying a bit more.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Definitely try the Blanton's, it's my current favorite


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I picked up some of this last night for pretty cheap. It's really good Bourbon for the money.


----------

